# Chi's hate to go potty outside when its cold



## Bella13 (Nov 29, 2011)

now that it is cold/raining often my 2 Chi's hate to go out to go potty. Especially the female. They are now peeing all over the house. I dont know what to do. I got some pads, but I have never really used them before. I put them in different areas they like to pee and that hasn't worked. I would love some suggestions!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm pretty unsympathetic with the weather. I want my girl to potty outside and outside only. I take her outside and she has to go out there. If it is really cold I do dress her appropriately in a sweater or fleece but I still expect her to go outside. I actually use the chilly weather as a training tool to teach her to potty faster, the quicker she goes the faster she can come inside. She learned fast and now when it is cold outside she runs outside, pees faster than lightening and runs back to the door! She may not love it but she is fully capable of coping.

I guess in short, if you want your dogs to go outside then take them out and insist that they potty outside and put away the pads. If they don't then bring them inside, tether them to you so they can't wander away or put them in a crate, then take them back outside to try again. Once they go they are free to play in the house. Basically treat them like they are puppies again.


----------



## Bella13 (Nov 29, 2011)

That's a good idea. I take them out and often my girl refuses to go. She just sits there and shakes no matter how long we are out there


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Is your yard fenced? If not, can you get a playpen to put out there?

I just chuck my boy outside. He gets a coat for the cold if he needs it but there is NO coming in until I see him go. Once he goes I open the door right away for him. Don't even go out with them, once they see you are not watching them they are likely to decide the sympathy card won't work and will potty. (You may need to use a window instead of the door to look out or they will see you...)

Once they figure out that going potty means they can come in they will do it. They may be worse at first and pout for longer just because it has worked in the past but they will learn!


----------



## Bella13 (Nov 29, 2011)

we have a big, fenced yard. i try to have them go out without me because otherwise im standing out there while the play, etc., but i have been having a problem with one of my neighbors complaining when they bark. my boy likes to bark at squirrels, or they bark if someone walks by, or they bark at the door to come in. im not really sure what to do about them barking, but its to the point that i am paranoid to let them bark even a couple of times because i dont want the neighbor at my door.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am one of those mean mommies that makes Jaxx go outside no matter what the weather. I don't want him to potty in the house even with peepads so he has always went out no matter the weather. Jaxx doesn't like it when it is cold or rainy but he does his business a lot faster if he wants to go inside.

I would get them on a routine and treat it like you are training them all over again and take them out after every meal, nap, and playtime. When you take them out and you know they have to go if they don't go put them in a crate or somewhere contained for a half hour and then take them back outside. Give them lots of praise when they go.

I would also make sure that you have cleaned all the spots that they have went with enzymatic cleaner (Natures Miracle works great) to get the scent out so they don't go back to the same spot.

They may not like going but if that is how you want them trained they will go it just takes persistence and routine.

Good luck!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You got some good advice regarding not giving into your dogs' fits.
Don't let them train you. You are in charge, you hold the leash, you
decide where they potty. Stay out longer, take them out more frequently,
whatever it takes, be positive, calm, don't baby them. Most importantly
don't get upset or discouraged, keep at it, you will get results, how quickly
will depend on you. Don't set them up to fail by putting pads everywhere,
you are just confusing them, and pretty much telling them they can go 
anywhere they like. The back yard is not considered "walking your dog"
I highly recommend on-leash walks, they are crucial to any dog's well being,
they provide structure, they provide mental and physical stimulation. Make 
sure the pups are protected from the cold, invest in good sweaters or winter
coats, it'll make a huge difference. Best of luck, you can do it.


----------



## Bella13 (Nov 29, 2011)

I only got the potty pads for under my sons beds because they keep going under there. i think the thing they hate most about outside is that their feet get cold. i did get some little rubber booties once when i first got my girl, but she hated them. maybe i should try them again. today the backyard has dried up and they have asked to go out alot. thanks for all the great advice


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

If they keep going in the same spot it is because they can smell where they have went there before. You need to get it really clean and soap and water won't work. You need something to get it so they can't smell it anymore like enzymatic cleaner. The bottle of Nature's Miracle even says to let it soak into the carpet for so long before cleaning up the solution so that it soaks through the carpet.


----------



## Bella13 (Nov 29, 2011)

ok - we just got some special cleaner last week and i had the kids clean under the bed with it. hopefully it will work!


----------



## AurorasMom (Nov 23, 2012)

At our house we train on pads because it is -25 outside and with our little ones being so young and Aurora so very small there is now way to tough it out without risking a severe drop in temperature and pneumonia. In the house they are watched very carefully and moved to a pad when an accident may occur. So far so good. For us though and our location I don't think I would be able to safely train them to go outside by putting them out until they go.


----------

